# Early Tricycle Info ? For Sale



## cr250mark (Aug 21, 2016)

Any Thoughts on Maker.
Thought it might be early Sky Skipper - Tricycle early 30's
Suggestions welcomed.
Original Paint and Pinstripes.
Nice Rubber.
2 hub Caps
For Sale $350 Shipped in Us Offer Welcome


----------



## bricycle (Aug 22, 2016)

let's see the dashboard....


----------



## buck hughes (Nov 16, 2016)

still for sale? email-tom.hughes57@yahoo.com


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 16, 2016)

buck hughes said:


> still for sale? email-tom.hughes57@yahoo.com





Sold.  ......,,,,
Thank u


----------

